# Removable running lights for skiff...



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Guys...I've seen some pics where people have what appears to be a puck / light attached to the top of their outboard. But I've not been able to find one of those online where I can purchase one. 

Also...anyone have a good battery powered solution that can be mounted on the bow for those early mornings where you are up before the sun to catch the tide just right? I have zero interest in mounting something permanent or running electrical cables to the front of the boat.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@crboggs check out Navisafe.com

I also use them inside of compartments for light. They can be mounted in varies methods.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Guys...I've seen some pics where people have what appears to be a puck / light attached to the top of their outboard. But I've not been able to find one of those online where I can purchase one.
> 
> Also...anyone have a good battery powered solution that can be mounted on the bow for those early mornings where you are up before the sun to catch the tide just right? I have zero interest in mounting something permanent or running electrical cables to the front of the boat.


I use a clamp on led light on the bow and in the stern. The batteries last forever since it’s led. I bought it as a set from Academy. The housings are camouflage which is fine for my duck/fly fishing skiff and are compact and take up little space. It may be made by Atwood.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I’ve been tossing around the idea of a battery powered LED cycling headlight. They make some high powered ones that you could clamp on a casting platform since most are designed to clamp on handle bars. I haven’t tested any yet, but I think my friend has.


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought a cheap 12” led lightbar....an extra min kota puck (quick Disconnect) and an extra teolling motor plug. 

I just remove the trolling motor when running at night then swap it out when I get to my spot. Love it and it’s super bright! I have run 25 minutes in the dark, checked the battery and was still full before I started fishing.
I have a 31 series AGM battery up front.

I’ll take some pics and post them for reference if anyone is interested....setup works awesome!

Redfisher


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

"Guys...I've seen some pics where people have what appears to be a puck / light attached to the top of their outboard."

Be advised that your white all-around (360 degree) light must be one meter above your (red & green) sidelights. Those lights mounted on the outboard's cowling are neither high enough, nor visible for 360 degrees.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

hipshot said:


> Be advised that your white all-around (360 degree) light must be one meter above your (red & green) sidelights. Those lights mounted on the outboard's cowling are neither high enough, nor visible for 360 degrees.


This. In our waters it is common for boats being pulled over for other violations (typically speeding) or a license/permit check to get a safety inspection. If the anchor light is too low, the navigation lights are too low or a boat lacks the proper PFDs, expect an additional ticket.


----------

